# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  видеокамера продам

## Егор28

видеокамера SONY -DCR - HC23/
Полный комплект + сумка. начнем с 1500 грн.
торг.
камерой пользовались пару раз , лежит без дела.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.04.2013 в 10:25 ----------

новая цена 1300

----------


## Егор28

новая цена 1000

----------


## Егор28

продается

----------


## Егор28

покупаем

----------


## Егор28

продам

----------


## Егор28

продается.

----------


## Егор28

800 грн.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.02.2014 в 12:14 ----------

продается.

----------


## Егор28

продается.

----------


## Егор28

торгуемся.

----------


## Егор28

в продаже.

----------


## Егор28

вспомнил за старую тему.

----------


## Егор28

спрашивайте кого интересует.

----------


## Егор28

111111

----------


## Егор28

111

----------


## Егор28

111

----------


## Егор28

1111

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.12.2021 в 11:31 ----------

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## viv74viv

в 2011 HС17 еле за 600 отдал)))

----------


## Егор28

Рад за вас. Кушать не просит. Понятно , что шансы крайне малы. Но у людей разные интересы бывают. Может кому и сгодится.

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

1000

----------


## Егор28

Ушла на ОЛХ за 1500 грн.

----------

